# Mountain Dell



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

I took my 3 year old up the canyon for a few hours last night. Since the road to East Canyon is still closed I decided to throw flies in Mountain Dell for a little while. First cast with a wooly bugger under a bobber on the Scooby Doo rod broke the line and after a few minutes the bobber went nuts, but it wasn't hooked to anything :x . The Scooby Doo rod also had a hit on a damsel nymph, but the three year old didn't get the hook set. I stripped wooly buggers the whole time without a hit. I saw a few rises and right at the inlet I spooked a fish that probably would have gone 16". 

There were some birdwatchers with a spotting scope that pointed out a red-necked grebe.


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

I hope you meant Little Dell . Are the gates open now ?


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I was up there yesterday afternoon. The gates aren't open. I had to walk a few hundred yards down to the water, and didn't even get a hit. Kinda lame, but it was pretty up there.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Hellsangler69 said:


> I hope you meant Little Dell . Are the gates open now ?


Right, Little Dell, sorry about that. Like chaser said, you have to walk a ways.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Here's a question I had yesterday when I was there:

There are signs up and down the shoreline saying "NO WADING, NO SWIMMING", and yet, up at the parking lot it has a full list of the rules, where one of them says you can use a motorless boat on the lake. I know the lake is a major part of the watershed for the city, and that's why they don't want people's sweaty, nasty legs, feet and bodies in there, not to mention the ones who can't control their bladder when they swim, but how much better is it to have a boat, kayak or whatever out there? They say "HAND LAUNCH ONLY", which is understandable. Can you use a pontoon or float tube there?


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

I know you are required to wear waders in a tube . No tubing in your shorts .


----------



## FLYFSHR (Apr 16, 2008)

ChaserOfAllBirds said:


> Here's a question I had yesterday when I was there:
> 
> There are signs up and down the shoreline saying "NO WADING, NO SWIMMING", and yet, up at the parking lot it has a full list of the rules, where one of them says you can use a motorless boat on the lake. I know the lake is a major part of the watershed for the city, and that's why they don't want people's sweaty, nasty legs, feet and bodies in there, not to mention the ones who can't control their bladder when they swim, but how much better is it to have a boat, kayak or whatever out there? They say "HAND LAUNCH ONLY", which is understandable. Can you use a pontoon or float tube there?


Yes you can. I think it's because they're assuming you have your waders on?


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

You have to have waders on to tube at Little Dell. No touching thier water! 

SLC watershed regulations are one of my favorite rants, because I can't believe that there is any possible science that suports them. Case in point, I can't hike wih my dog nywhere within the watershed (supposedly because of the "pollution") but yet there is a FREEWAY (a little road I like to call I-80) and a golf-course (what could pollute more?) and how many cottages w/o sealed sewage. I can't beieve my dog's turds, deposited miles away from the reservoir are worse than all this!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Yeah, just imagine the fertilizer that gets washed into mountain dell off the golf course!


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Yeah, there are some odd rules there. 

I am anxiously waiting for the road to East Canyon to open. (I'm just not willing to drive all the way around)


----------

